# DM



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just looking for some clarification.. please... speak slowly. 

Zefra and Stark's parents were recently tested for DM.

Stark and Zefra share the same sire. Their sire's results were N/N.

Stark's dams results were A/N.

Zefra's dams results were N/N.

Now, I am going to get Stark tested, just to see. I am curious.

My breeder said that because both of Zefra's parents tested N/N that she could get certified/cleared by "parentage" if you send them both the results in and a DNA test? Can anyone confirm this? Which is more expensive/time consuming to do? Should I just test her (it's like $70.00) or should I go the "certified/cleared by parentage" route? Suggestions?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

If the test was through OFA then yes they will issue a certificate and number for "cleared by parentage". This doesn't require a DNA test, just the results of the parents as if both are N/N the offspring can't be anything but N/N. The whole point of the cleared by parentage thing is to safe the cost and hassle of doing the actual DNA test. I'm not sure what the cost and process is but the information is probably somewhere on the OFA website.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

The costs is $65.00 per swab.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Chris - one parent is through OFA the other is OVC (Canadian version of OFA for those who didn't know). Do you know if OVC would do the same? My breeder said something about proving Zefra is actually a progeny from this mating but I didn't ask further questions. I am assuming that her CKC papers would be enough to prove that? I thought I remembered her saying something about a DNA test, but that could of been for something else.. can't remember. We are training on Thursday so I can clarify then as well or call her, but I thought asking here would be a good idea as well.

Thanks so much!


----------

